# Using T5's to get ripped!



## GymMCFC (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi I recently bought some T5's and I was thinking about starting them tomorrow to get ripped as ****!

I have just finished a course of T Bullets and I start my PCT tomorrow also. Whilst on them I have made some healthy gains in size and strength.

I don't really know much about the T5's so I was wondering if you could please give me some info on them.

Will I lose muscle?

Will a get Mood Swings?

Will I get ripped as ****?

Do you know any websites where I can read up on more about T5's?

Thankyou


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

GymMCFC said:


> H
> 
> Do you know any websites where I can read up on more about T5's?
> 
> Thankyou


Google...? x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

They'll be sh1t.

Guaranteed.

Get some proper ephidrine.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

How are we supposed to know if you'll get "ripped as ****" if we don't know your diet etc?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

How's the diet......?


----------



## GymMCFC (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm only 20 and I'm ripped at the minute, but I want to get really ripped. I have a high protein diet but I do eat some junk food because I can due to my fast metabolism. Do you think I should just do loads of cardio?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

GymMCFC said:


> I'm only 20 and I'm ripped at the minute, but I want to get really ripped. I have a high protein diet but I do eat some junk food because I can due to my fast metabolism. Do you think I should just do loads of cardio?


no... i think u should eat more, get massive, then cut  x x


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Cut out the junk food and you'll be really really really ripped........


----------



## GymMCFC (Dec 10, 2011)

Breakfast 7am - Tin of Tuna, Cereal

11am Chicken Breast, Chicken Salad, Wedges, Salad

2pm Protein Shake

5pm Tea Time, Whatever my mum cooks

7-9 Gym

10.00 Protein Shake

I also have a bag of Nuts through out the day


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The vast majority of T5s aren't what they want you to think they are. Originally T5 was ECA (Ephedrine, Caffeine, Aspirin), however pretty much all of them are now either Ephedra or Synephrine. Ephedra is the plant that Ephedrine comes from and is much less strong then proper Ephedrine, and will not have the same effect by a long way - you will be disappointed by the additional losses. If its Synephrine - this has no interaction with Caffeine and Apsirin, and unless taken with Naringin and Hygamine will have little effect as well. These are found in Grapefruit juice, so is a quick fix, but there is no way you will know what is in them - despite what your source is telling you.

Also anything with ECA 30+ written on them will suffer from the same problems, in fact these are complete bollox.

Finally most of the 'raw' Eph floating around out there at the moment, that you can get from your source, is pretty underdosed as well. Best bet is to build your own - more details here:

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

also even correctly dosed ECA will only lift your metabolism by 4-5%, maximum (and I'm being generous). If you have a BMR of 3000 cals per day, this accounts for another 150 calories per day burned, or 1050 cals per week. This is under 1/3 of a pound. So taking ECA thinking you are going to lose loads of fat is misguided.

The single biggest factor in losing weight is diet and exercise, the ECA will give you additional focus and endurance and may help suppress your appetite a little. These factors will help you burn more fat through exercise and not over-eating, but the ECA (T5) is not a magic pill that will make you thin.


----------



## GymMCFC (Dec 10, 2011)

I'v got them of a good source they are 100% ECA


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

GymMCFC said:


> I'v got them of a good source they are 100% ECA


How do you know?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

If you want to really really really ripped then forget the sh1t T5's and use DNP! :lol:


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

You're better off buying Eph + go on amazon for 200mg caffeine and aspirin. The caff & asp should come to £7 delivered, as for raw eph well that's down to you.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GymMCFC said:


> I'v got them of a good source they are 100% ECA


I'm sorry but there is no way your source will know they are 100% ECA. He only relays what he is told. I genuinely doubt they will be TBH. I have even heard 'genuine' sources passing Warrior Blaze off as T5s. This is from personal experience that I discovered this, as the hit from 'genuine' T5s was no where near what an ECA stack should have been.

There is only one way to be 100% sure, and that is to build your own, as per the link I posted before.

The basic rule of thumb for cutting is:

Work out your Base Metabolic Rate ( http://www.physiquefx.com/bmr-calculators/ ) including the exercise level you do. To cut 1lb a week you need to drop 3500 calories over the week, or 500 cals per day from your BMR. This can either be through diet or additional exercise. For 2lb its 1000 cals per day. Probably best not to go above this as taking it too high will result in muscle being catabolised rather than fat being burned. Your body will go into a kind of starvation mode and store more fat, so when you start eating you will look worse than when you started.

Good Luck.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

get some chest eze or 10x better get some dnp


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

get some pics up, be interested to see this ripped.........


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

big-lifter said:


> get some chest eze or 10x better get some dnp


1 x Chest Eze, 3 x pro plus and 1 JUNIOR aspirin will give you the pretty much perfect ECA stack.


----------

